# Warming milk for bottle babies - how long do you have to?



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Should I still be warming the milk for my bottle babies, or can I just pour it straight from the fridge and feed it to them? They are 7 weeks old and 4.5 weeks old now.

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No I wouldnt give it to them cold. I would always warm it up.

I use the microwave and warm it up for a couple seconds - real simple and easy. 

The kids can get stomach achs from the cold milk - their bodies cant handle it cold.


----------



## CodyAcres (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Stacey! That's what I do (use the microwave), but just thought I'd check to make sure it was necessary.

Jamie


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I use the microwave and my finger. When it is just a bit warm, barely warmer than my finger its good. If you want to use a thermometer I think 100F is good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I check it on my wrist. My bottle baby last year was SO SO picky that if it was to cold or to warm he wouldnt drink it - I have to have it JUST RIGHT :roll: I tried to break him of the habit but he wouldnt eat all day! SO I just went back to makign sure it was where he liked it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I also use my wrist to... when it feels cozy warm... not hot .....is it safe to give to the kid.....but I ..."do not" use the microwave ...it kills the good antibodies in the colostrum/milk ....What I do is ....run hot tap water .....get a bowel... put the hot water in it ...and put a bottle in the middle of the bowel..with the milk in the bottle........check on it once in a while...put the lid on it then...kinda swoosh it and shake it around ....to mix the temp more evenly....to get a more accurate temp.... on your wrist....if it needs more warming ...put it back in ....until ready.....and when it is ....you can feed the kid.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I do the same as you, toth boer goats, for exactly the same reason!

LW


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess I am weird cause I make it freash for every bottle. YYYAAAA I have findly wheen 4 of them and four more to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I do the same as you, toth boer goats, for exactly the same reason!
> 
> LW


 :thumbup:



> I guess I am weird cause I make it freash for every bottle. YYYAAAA I have findly wheen 4 of them and four more to go.


 No you are not weird at all.....some don't have access to fresh milk at all times... so they have improvise ......I am happy that you get to wean 4 babies....that must ease your mind... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

General rule is warm it like you would a baby bottle - to blood temp. But I have found individual kids like it slightly warmer or slightly cooler. 

Only feed cold milk if you are feeding it right from day 1 and ad lib. You can get some good results that way, but you shouldnt chop and change them from warm to cold or vice versa.

I dont heat colostrum in the microwave, use warm water for that but normal milk and replacer I warm in the microwave and it is fine. 

I make up about 3 - 4 L of milk at one time. Mine get restricted to 1L per kid/lamb per day. So depending on how many I am feeding, sometimes that doesnt last very long lol


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

When we raised bottle babies, ours preferred warm milk over cold milk and we used the microwave as well.


----------

